# Headphone jack working intermittently



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

My DX's headphone jack has started to become fickle as to when it wants to work, so I'm considering calling Asurian for a replacement. However, has anyone had good luck with replacing their DX, or is it not worth my time? I'm unfortunately not able to upgrade early because of my account, (business), so I'm out of other options until my current contract is up for renewal in September.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have not tried to replace anything via Assurian lately however I know that Verizon was out of their DX's a few months ago for replacements, so I wouldn't be surprised if Assurian was out of their stock. I'd try giving them a call anyways, worst case scenario they're out and you'll need to look at a different route if you don't want to get a swap for a different phone. Have you tried cleaning the jack thoroughly? If Assurian doesn't do a replacement you could consider taking the phone apart as well to do some internal checks and cleaning....


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

Just send it in no point in trying to clean it. The X has a floating headphone jack and it is a known issue. I have sent back at least 3 just for this issue and if you are hoping to get a different phone then I wouldn't get your hopes up too much. If any one has a replacement then they do. Actually you should be able to get a warranty replacement. Good luck

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

Got my replacement today under my extended warranty agreement. Hopefully this refurb doesn't bite it, since several of my family members have not had good luck, but we shall see.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I am hearing this problem alot latley, a few people I saw fixed it with an SBF, others like you needed replacements. I hope I don't have this happen.

Edit: How old is the X that had the issue?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

Original from September 2010.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have an original from September of 2010 as well  . My headphone jack is still working *crosses fingers* If mine goes out, you can bet I'll be cracking that sucker open. While I like the new phones, I'm perfectly content keeping my DX until it literally is dead, but I need my headphone jack.


----------



## kschmidty17 (Aug 11, 2011)

I had this problem as well. The reason this happens is because the headphone jack assembly is not soldered to the motherboard on these phones. It is basically a plastic headphone jack receiver with some metal prongs on one side that push up against the motherboard. I would get this issue where whenever I was listening to music a slight pull on the headphones would make the music pause because the phone would think my headphones were disconnecting.

The way I fixed this was by taking my phone apart according to YouTube videos. Then I actually put a small hole punch-sized piece of cardboard between the headphone jack assembly and the phone so that when I put the phone back together, that little piece of cardboard would push the headphone jacks connections more firmly against where they come in contact with the motherboard.

This may sound complex but if you are comfortable taking your phone apart after seeing those videos it really isn't that bad.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

Something else to consider checking here are the apps you're using. I experienced a conflict between an app that's supposed to increase volume. I found it was conflicting with my music players on both Liberty and CM7GB. I even bought a new cord, I'm glad it wasn't the jack but that sounds like an way enough fix. I read about that somewhere else when I first got my phone last January.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mfizzle2310 (Feb 9, 2012)

Maybe I just got lucky, but I blew it out with a can of air (put the straw down in the jack) and it has been working for around 3 months without issue. Had the same problem before with it cutting out at the slightest movement, pausing the audio etc. now I can't repeat the problem if I try.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm going to try the coffee stirrer method first. If that doesn't work, I might take it apart. It's super annoying.

After reading the comments, it's for the Droid. I hate misleading titles.


----------

